# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  EJBTransactionRolledbackException avec une simple persistance

## Achilon

Bonjour  tous,

Je dveloppe une appli J2EE pour un projet scolaire, avec servlets, JPA et EJB, et j'utilise Netbeans 6.9 sous Nux'. Mon appli tourne sous glassfish 3.
Lorsque je tente de persister un objet, j'ai une erreur 500 avec l'erreur suivante qui apparait :

javax.ejb.EJBTransactionRolledbackException

J'ai regard la doc, les logs puis mon code, j'ai refait des tests et j'ai mme supprim des relations (en recrant le schma DB derrire) pour n'avoir  faire qu' une simple entity. Toujours cette mme exception. L'erreur viendrait de mon JPA charg d'ajouter un client. J'injecte un EntityManager via l'annotation @PersistenceContext, et je l'utilise pour ajouter mon client avec un banal em.persist(customer). Et l, c'est le drame.

Je vous mets mon code suivi de la stack.



```

```



```

```



```

```



```

```





> ATTENTION: A system exception occurred during an invocation on EJB CustomerJpa method public com.supinbank.entities.Customer com.supinbank.dao.jpa.CustomerJpa.addCustomer(com.supinbank.entities.Customer)
> javax.ejb.TransactionRolledbackLocalException: Exception thrown from bean
>         at com.sun.ejb.containers.BaseContainer.checkExceptionClientTx(BaseContainer.java:5049)
>         at com.sun.ejb.containers.BaseContainer.postInvokeTx(BaseContainer.java:4884)
>         at com.sun.ejb.containers.BaseContainer.postInvoke(BaseContainer.java:2039)
>         at com.sun.ejb.containers.BaseContainer.postInvoke(BaseContainer.java:1990)
>         at com.sun.ejb.containers.EJBLocalObjectInvocationHandler.invoke(EJBLocalObjectInvocationHandler.java:222)
>         at com.sun.ejb.containers.EJBLocalObjectInvocationHandlerDelegate.invoke(EJBLocalObjectInvocationHandlerDelegate.java:88)
>         at $Proxy244.addCustomer(Unknown Source)
> ...


Je vous remercie d'avance pour votre aide.

----------


## Mathieu.J

D'aprs la trace tu dois avoir une contrainte dans la classe Customer qui n'est pas respecte (Style champ obligatoire...).

Est-tu certain que l'lment que tu veux ajouter respecte bien toutes les contraintes de validation ?
Peux tu poster le code de Customer ? il doit y avoir des annotations du type javax.validation.constraints.XXX?

----------


## Achilon

C'tait a en effet, merci beaucoup Mathieu !
J'avais oubli que ma classe Customer hritait d'une classe abstraite, possdant elle-mme des contraintes @NotNull  ::aie:: 
Dire que j'allais commencer  tripatouiller dans les EJB  ::roll::

----------

